# Volumetric powder measuring accuracy..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv always been one to use a digital scale because I’m weird like that but, I’ve tested 3 different types of volumetric measuring tubes since getting into muzzleloader hunting and I have found ( amongst the ones I’ve tested) that the weight in grains converted to volume is off by a few overall grains, one way or the other.

For example, The first time I started shooting BH 209 I bought some of the BH 209 measuring tubes and scooped up 110 gr (by volume) and I tested it on my digital scale and it weighed roughly 10gr more than what’s said on the tube.

On Black Horn’s website they have a conversion chart, 77gr by weight equals 110gr by volume. When I measure out 77gr on my scale (aka 110 by volume) and I put that same 77gr into my BH tunes to take to the range, it reads 100gr by volume when in reality it is 110. It’s the same on all my tubes.

BH tubes misread by 10gr, so if you are scooping 110gr of BH 209 your more than likely shooting 120 and not 110gr.

I also had similar results in a brass measuring tube and a traditions measuring tube.

I’d suspect I’d have slightly different results using different powder. 

Probably doesn’t bother many people but, I’m OCD so I use a digital.

I finally put my combo through a chrony.
CVA accura V2 (27” barrel)
110gr BH 209
Barnes 290 TMZ
Leupold VX Freedom 
Average velocity 1940fps. I had a 21fps variation
Sighing in the new scope I bought, sighted in under 10 shots. 
Here are my last 3, foul shot +2
Too scared to try a 4th shot!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BH209 tubes are horrifically inaccurate. My experience is like yours, they are off by a good 10 grains. I measure with my brass volume measures and only use tubes to hold pre-measured amounts easily when at the range.


I never use weighed black powder charges, volume measurered only.




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that it doesn't matter which way you do it but to do it the same way for every load. 

If you do it by weight it is great but you will need to premeasure a number of loads for when you are out in the field and need to take extra shots. That is where the volum measures is better, if you need to you can just pull out your brass volume powder measure and go to town, it is a little difficult to take a powder measure that measures by weight and doing the same thing. 

And before you say that you only need one or two shots, I had a bull elk that I took 4 shots at. The first missed but the other 3 hit him. After the third shot I was down to having to remeasure a load with the volume powder measure, he fell down just as I got my ML loaded. But what would of happened if he had wandered off and I didn't have a easy way to measure my powder for that 5th shot, if I would of taken it.

By the way, the bull was dead with the first shot that hit him but he was still standing. I have always figured that if he is still standing I'll keep shooting until he is laying on the ground, hence the other shots I took at him hitting him 3 times out of 4.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have found that it doesn't matter which way you do it but to do it the same way for every load.
> 
> If you do it by weight it is great but you will need to premeasure a number of loads for when you are out in the field and need to take extra shots. That is where the volum measures is better, if you need to you can just pull out your brass volume powder measure and go to town, it is a little difficult to take a powder measure that measures by weight and doing the same thing.
> 
> ...


I hear you on that..

I take my muzzleloader essentials box with me to camp and it has my scale in it. Iv got 15 tubes that I load up and I'll carry 6 with me in the field, plus 1 in the gun. I figured if I miss 7 times then he's won the day.

If I'm backpacking above treeline I take 13 with me and load the first at camp leaving me with 12 in my pack.

Agreed though, do it the same way every time!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd have to assume weight is a more accurate way to measure than volume due to the fact a volume measure could be packed denser or looser depending on the anxiety at the time of the load. Such as mentioned above when trying to put down an animal. That being said, I've always just done it by volume. Mostly because I'm just lazy. There have been a couple of times the powder missed the barrel altogether because I was trying to watch the animal that I just shot and load at the same time. Not a good procedure!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's called muzzle loading for a reason.

If you have a animal that you have hit and need to take another shot at a few loose grains of powder isn't going to make much difference. Even if you missed it is not going to matter very much.

Just think how it would be if you had to pull out a scale and measure a load that way, and then still spill some powder trying to get it into the barrel.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> Just think how it would be if you had to pull out a scale and measure a load that way, and then still spill some powder trying to get it into the barrel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


You shouldn't have to measure by weight or volume out in the field, even for a fallow up shot. Isn't that what a half dozen speed loaders are for?

Wait, are you saying you carry around a bull horn full of powder, Davy Crockett style?? Lol!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I carry speed loaders but I don't see any need for more than 4 most of time 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I carry speed loaders but I don't see any need for more than 4 most of time


Ditto. I do carry some spare BP in a small 4oz plastic bottle I bought at REI, and I keep a measure'er in my possibles bag... with a bunch of other stuff I never use (who's ever used a ball puller in the field? Lol...).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Ditto. I do carry some spare BP in a small 4oz plastic bottle I bought at REI, and I keep a measure'er in my possibles bag... with a bunch of other stuff I never use (who's ever used a ball puller in the field? Lol...).
> 
> -DallanC


I have.

I got stuck out in a downpour. Then once the sun came out I figured that I would check my old rifle. After 5 or 7 caps I figured that the powder was toast. Even after I pulled the bullet and had the powder on a rock I had a hard time getting all of it to light even with a match.

This was with a old Lyman side lock back when I first start ML hunting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh Been there done that... and dryballed a few as well.

I stopped using the puller though after I learned a trick by an "old timer". Simply unscrew your nipple, turn the gun over and wack the side with your hand. You are trying to dump out just enough damp powder to get in 4-5 grains of dry. Add some fresh powder, replace nipple & fire it. Only takes a few grains of powder to push the round out. And usually if its damp ignition issues, there still some dry powder further up against the ball that can ignite. Works even better on a dryball as there is space to get in the new powder. 

I guess if your powder has turned to a wet paste you are SOL... but I've never gotten one that wet.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually got a Thompson Center ball discharger to get the balls out. It takes a small CO2 canister and fits over the nipple, then when it is pushed down on the nipple it shoots a small amount of the CO2 into the breach and blows the ball out. 

I also sold that old Lyman and switched to a Thompson Center Renegade .54 and never really had any problems since. But it is nice to know how to do it just in case. 

Now with these fancy inline rifles there is usually even less to worry about since you can pull the breach plug and just push the powder and ball out if you have a problem.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I do the same thing weigh them and put it in the BH209 tubes, i was surprised as well the first time i did it....the marks are way off! I dont pay any attention to the markings anymore and just weigh out several consistent loads.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Roboz said:


> I do the same thing weigh them and put it in the BH209 tubes, i was surprised as well the first time i did it....the marks are way off! I dont pay any attention to the markings anymore and just weigh out several consistent loads.


Yup, the BH tubes are my extra "Speed Loaders" if I need extra powder. Then of course I have my actual speed loaders.


----------

